# Drunk sleeping PAX what's the best course of actions?



## Driv0rX (May 27, 2017)

Yesterday i got gurl who was so drunk she fall asleep on back seat and would not wake up no matter how loud i speak to her or even sat her down shake her and she would not wake up. 

Probably letting her smell liquid salammoniac would wake her up, but i had none on me.

What the best thing to do?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Cry....

Then whatever you do...

DON'T TOUCH...!!!

Rakos


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Hope she doesn't vomit or wet herself


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Driv0rX said:


> Yesterday i got gurl who was so drunk she fall asleep on back seat and would not wake up no matter how loud i speak to her or even sat her down shake her and she would not wake up.
> 
> Probably letting her smell liquid salammoniac would wake her up, but i had none on me.
> 
> What the best thing to do?


After you have made reasonable attempts

1) call the phone. It is strange, but sometimes the ring tone wakes them up.
2) drive around for a block with windows rolled down. Loud radio may not be a viable option due to late hour.
3) call police (911 or non-emergency number)
4) take to a nearby hospital for drop off (usually only available for complete blackout)
5) "accidentally" keep some non valuable item and return later to collect $15 fee (to cover for your lost time)


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Take her finger and, no don't be disgusting guys!
Take her finger and unlock her phone.

On her phone, update location to an hour away. 

If she wakes up, look as confused as her and tell her that's what the app says.
If she doesn't once you arrive change it back to original destination.

Rinse and repeat.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Smelling salts. Cheap and effective.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Driv0rX said:


> Yesterday i got gurl who was so drunk she fall asleep on back seat and would not wake up no matter how loud i speak to her or even sat her down shake her and she would not wake up.
> 
> Probably letting her smell liquid salammoniac would wake her up, but i had none on me.
> 
> What the best thing to do?


Easy, call the cops,& tell them exactly what you posted, enough said, Next Question................ Happy Ubering,jmo


----------



## macinmn (Jan 5, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Take her finger and, no don't be disgusting guys!
> Take her finger and unlock her phone.
> 
> On her phone, update location to an hour away.
> ...


Ah thanks. Step 1 is where I keep screwing up. I tell them to come both here and WebMD to find out why it smells so funny.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

Whatever you do DON'T put her hand in a glass of WARM water!


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Take her finger and, no don't be disgusting guys!
> Take her finger and unlock her phone.
> 
> On her phone, update location to an hour away.
> ...


No, no, no! Take her finger and stick in Rakos' ear!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Take her finger and, no don't be disgusting guys!
> Take her finger and unlock her phone.
> 
> On her phone, update location to an hour away.
> ...


Have you done this before?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

upyouruber said:


> No, no, no! Take her finger and stick in Rakos' ear!


Then she will wake up...

And think she picked up...

One hairy and strong dude...8>)

Trust me... She'll never be the same...8>O

Rakos


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Have you done this before?


Sort of. 
Didn't have to unlock phone...

But in the event that Lyft/UBER do monitor this site and surely they know who I am by now,
I make things up here just to get likes.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Here's what worked for me when I dropped a guy off at his apartment building around 6 or 7 am on a Sunday morning:

"Sir, please exit the vehicle."
(No response)
"Sir, can you exit the vehicle?"
(No response)
"Sir, do you need help exiting the vehicle?"
(No response)

I then got out and opened his door. Somehow that jarred him awake, like it made him realize it was time to go.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Other methods...

"OH MY GOD WE ARE GONNA DIE!"

"YOUR HOUSE IS ON FIRE!"

"FIRE!"

Lick there face until they get up

Turn your radio on and jack up to volume to full blast and turn the radio on and off oscillating between no and max volume.

Softly caress them until they wake up


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Put ‘er in the trunk and go get your next fare


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

a good stinky fart will do the job.


----------



## OCJarvis (Sep 4, 2017)

I had a guy do this to me once.....I couldn't wake him at all. 

I called the cops. Police got there and tried to wake him up. He threatened the cops. They pulled him out of my backseat in 2 seconds flat and arrested him for assault and trespassing because he wouldn't leave my property....Epic!!!


----------



## Driv0rX (May 27, 2017)

Its not a joke post i scream at her shook her and she keep sleeping then her phone ring her friend told me to drop her back to pick up location where there like 5 ppl had to carry her into the house because she was so asleep. Next day she calling me asking what happened.


----------



## sidemouse (Apr 2, 2017)

It is not a joke, if they don't wake up it could be serious so you'd probably need to either call the cops or the paramedics because what if that person dies (in your car) of alcohol poisoning... I would make every effort to wake them up (can't tell you what to do there) but if they don't wake up I would be for getting concerned, as well I don't advocate pulling stunts or playing pranks, some drivers need to grow up.

PS:
I did see (just now) where the OP got a call from her people and then took her back to them etc...
That's fine if you ask me, I think that was an appropriate course of action (for whatever it's worth).


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

OCJarvis said:


> I had a guy do this to me once.....I couldn't wake him at all.
> 
> I called the cops. Police got there and tried to wake him up. He threatened the cops. They pulled him out of my backseat in 2 seconds flat and arrested him for assault and trespassing because he wouldn't leave my property....Epic!!!


Now thats' what I call Uber customer service at it's best!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Driv0rX said:


> Yesterday i got gurl who was so drunk she fall asleep on back seat and would not wake up no matter how loud i speak to her or even sat her down shake her and she would not wake up.
> 
> Probably letting her smell liquid salammoniac would wake her up, but i had none on me.
> 
> What the best thing to do?


Park in a dark mini storage in a remote location. Lock mini storage.
Go home.
Sleep.
Bet they will never do it again !



Driv0rX said:


> Its not a joke post i scream at her shook her and she keep sleeping then her phone ring her friend told me to drop her back to pick up location where there like 5 ppl had to carry her into the house because she was so asleep. Next day she calling me asking what happened.


Police will be by to charge you soon.



UberBeamer said:


> Genius!


Yes !


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Your thread reminded my of a Sons of Anarchy episode.

"Juice" passes out. His buddies dress him in a diaper and drop him in the town square with a sign: "Child free to good home."


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Driv0rX said:


> Yesterday i got gurl who was so drunk she fall asleep on back seat and would not wake up no matter how loud i speak to her or even sat her down shake her and she would not wake up.
> 
> Probably letting her smell liquid salammoniac would wake her up, but i had none on me.
> 
> What the best thing to do?


Call 911 film it post it on utube.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Call 911 and NO NOT TOUCH!

At that point they are either suffering from alcohol poison, or pretending so they don't have to get up. If its #1, they need medical assistance anyway. If its #2, they're now trespassing. But 1 or 2, they are a suddenly a liability and need to be handled by the authorities.


----------



## Brian-drives (Jan 13, 2015)

take her phone and give yourself a tip on the app


----------



## Jboaz686 (Aug 23, 2017)

RamzFanz said:


> Smelling salts. Cheap and effective.


Exactly what I have in my car. If that doesn't work it's time for 911


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

Call the popo..


----------



## Uber/Lyft Concierge (Nov 28, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Other methods...
> 
> "OH MY GOD WE ARE GONNA DIE!"
> 
> ...


I tried softly caressing her, now the seat is wet. Now what?


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Uber/Lyft Concierge said:


> I tried softly caressing her, now the seat is wet. Now what?


Ewww!!!!

But at least you'll get a cleaning fee.


----------



## Uber/Lyft Concierge (Nov 28, 2017)

Julescase said:


> I thought it was the F word......then I was even more confused.
> 
> Ewww!!!!
> 
> But at least you'll get a cleaning fee.


Rofl. Well, not the floor, cause that's wet too, but you get the gist. Do I still get the cleaning fee if I am the direct cause of the issue? On a side note, passenger seems happy.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Driv0rX said:


> Yesterday i got gurl who was so drunk she fall asleep on back seat and would not wake up no matter how loud i speak to her or even sat her down shake her and she would not wake up.
> 
> Probably letting her smell liquid salammoniac would wake her up, but i had none on me.
> 
> What the best thing to do?


Call the police or 9/11 for advice, she is trespassing at this juncture. That's about all you can do.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Handheld air horn and brake check.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

What would Sad Uber have done?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

njn said:


> Handheld air horn and brake check.


I have a 3 foot train horn...8>)


----------



## pghuberaudi (Jan 4, 2018)

This happened to me. It was a huge middle aged man and he was OUT. Tried loud music, screaming, nothing worked. The drop off was about 2 blocks from the county jail so I drove there knowing a cop or two would be around. Parked out front, walked in and explained what happened to 2 cops who were in the lobby. They came out and tried and just laughed. One went inside and brought out a luggage cart like you see at hotels. They both rolled him out onto it and pushed him inside. They were just gonna let him sleep it off. Said he was breathing fine and this happens at least once a week to them.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Not Uber related, but similar. Back when I was in college a bunch of us went out and partook of vast quantities of a beverage we weren't old enough to drink. Anyway, as we got back to the dorm, one of my friends passed out on the front lawn. We were in no condition to carry him to his room. So, now remember we were college students, we stripped him naked and left him on the front lawn. He never went drinking with us again.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

1. Never take drunks, especially females by themselves. If someone walks them to your car, tell that person they have to go with you to drop off that very drunk person or you will not take them.
2. If for some reason one does end up in your car, NEVER EVER TOUCH THEM!
3. Drive to closest police department or Emergency Room and let the pros deal with the passed out person.

Seriously.


----------



## pghuberaudi (Jan 4, 2018)

dashcam. dashcam. dashcam.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> 1. Never take drunks, especially females by themselves. If someone walks them to your car, tell that person they have to go with you to drop off that very drunk person or you will not take them.
> 2. If for some reason one does end up in your car, NEVER EVER TOUCH THEM!
> 3. Drive to closest police department or Emergency Room and let the pros deal with the passed out person.
> 
> Seriously.


Never take drunks? For some, like me, thats about 30% of my weekly business.


----------



## Ubering in Stereo (Feb 13, 2017)

I had a similar experience with a male customer. Nothing would wake him up so I flagged down a cop who happened to drive by. He lifted the passenger's ankles and the dude woke up instantly. I can see how this could go terribly wrong with a female rider.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

Ribak said:


> After you have made reasonable attempts
> 
> 1) call the phone. It is strange, but sometimes the ring tone wakes them up.
> 2) drive around for a block with windows rolled down. Loud radio may not be a viable option due to late hour.
> ...


Ridiculous advise. If the pax is out cold (it's happened to me), and your loud voice doesn't wake them up, CALL THE COPS...and let them deal with it. Any other suggestion only exposes you to trouble you don't want.


----------



## YukonDew (Oct 18, 2017)

Ubering in Stereo said:


> He lifted the passenger's ankles and the dude woke up instantly. I can see how this could go terribly wrong with a female rider.


Yes, I may try the smelling salts, train horn, loud music or find myself a cop to help..... I will not be lifting any female Pax ankles... "Hey officer, I meant no harm, let me show you my dashcam footage..."


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Take her finger and, no don't be disgusting guys!
> Take her finger and unlock her phone.
> 
> On her phone, update location to an hour away.
> ...


Is there a way to like a post twice? I liked your post once, but I really want to like this one twice.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

pismire said:


> Is there a way to like a post twice? I liked your post once, but I really want to like this one twice.


You just did!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

OCJarvis said:


> I had a guy do this to me once.....I couldn't wake him at all.
> 
> I called the cops. Police got there and tried to wake him up. He threatened the cops. They pulled him out of my backseat in 2 seconds flat and arrested him for assault and trespassing because he wouldn't leave my property....Epic!!!


OC white collar white area cops, I take it??


----------



## Tommy Tours (Sep 19, 2014)

Air Horn.


----------



## OCJarvis (Sep 4, 2017)

Laguna Niguel



Adieu said:


> OC white collar white area cops, I take it??


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Playa Vista


----------



## just_me (Feb 20, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Take her finger and, no don't be disgusting guys!
> Take her finger and unlock her phone.
> 
> On her phone, update location to an hour away.
> ...


You made me laugh, thanks...

I've had that happen to me too, Driv0rX. She was a college student who passed out and I couldn't get her to wake up by calling her name. It was ~1 a.m. , at ASU, on the Sunday night of Labor Day weekend 2016, with a bunch of younger drunk guys in a pickup about a 100 feet in front of me who were starting to wonder what was going on. I had to get her out of there obviously, the thought of that jerk swimmer from Stanford was still fresh in the news and in my mind. He was the one who had just been kicked off of the US Olympic Swimming Team.

So I said loud enough for those clowns to hear: ''I'll get you right there'', shut the door, and drove her around the corner to a more private place behind the building, and then called the police. Three cops showed up. They tried to wake her with a flash light pressed into her sternum, wouldn't wake up. They tried to get her out of the car for me and she hit the ground like a sack of potatoes. Thunk. Still out. They called the fire department and they came and put smelling salt under her nose for about 5 to 10 seconds: nothing. They injected her with something from a white tube: nothing. Took her pulse, hook her up to monitor her vitals, and then placed a second smelling salt under her nose for 5 to 10 seconds: nothing. Finally the ambulance came and I found out later from Uber that she woke up in ER. At least she was in a safe place when she woke up. Her parents probably had a $1,000 bill, but at least she was safe - with a female Tempe police officer who gave her a good talking to.

No kidding here, I had those three Tempe police officers tell me 5 times each: ''call us immediately next time because you have no idea what these college students are going to say''. The fire captain also told me to call the police immediately too. They drilled that into my head. And that's why I'm sharing this story with you. The drivers who told you to call 911 immediately were correct.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

If you need to wake someone up grab there finger but do not follow the previous advice about what to do with it!!! Take your fingernail and drive it into the quick of her (his) finger nail. This is quite painful and will wake nearly anyone up. I used to do this to the drunks passed out in my bar. Works every time! If it doesn't call the police, he/she might need medical attention.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Obviously, set them on fire.


----------



## UberNLV (Mar 17, 2017)

Driv0rX said:


> Next day she calling me asking what happened.


How did she get your number?


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

freeFromUber said:


> Ridiculous advise. If the pax is out cold (it's happened to me), and your loud voice doesn't wake them up, CALL THE COPS...and let them deal with it. Any other suggestion only exposes you to trouble you don't want.


Obviously, #5 is tongue in cheek. The other four still apply. The fact is that a call to the police in that instance falls in the "non-emergency" category. As, such, the responding unit will arrive in anywhere between 2 minutes to 2 hours (usually closer to o2 hours). Assess each situation as a unique one and take the appropriate action.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> 1. Never take drunks, especially females by themselves. If someone walks them to your car, tell that person they have to go with you to drop off that very drunk person or you will not take them.
> 2. If for some reason one does end up in your car, NEVER EVER TOUCH THEM!
> 3. Drive to closest police department or Emergency Room and let the pros deal with the passed out person.
> 
> Seriously.


Words to live by.

And get a dash cam.


----------



## RiderOnTheStorm (Mar 17, 2017)

If you so much as touch your passed-out pax, you are committing several serious crimes.
Don't touch them, don't give them smelling salts, don't even go in the back seat.
Call the police immediately.

Yes you will be done with business for the day, because the police will take hours.
But you probably won't go to jail later on.

Of course pax can just CLAIM that you touched them.
That is why you have a dashcam.

I wonder if Uber will give a cleaning fee for "entire body left in car"?
They really should IMHO


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

You can touch a pax aslong as you don’t hurt them. No one in their right mind will go “HE TRIED TO WAKE ME UP, COPS COPS” even if they call the cops its their word against yours. Sure its assault or w.e but how will they prove that i shook someone to wake them up


----------



## RipCityWezay (May 12, 2017)

I break wind or mimic wind breaking 


No complaints so far


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

RipCityWezay said:


> I break wind or mimic wind breaking
> 
> No complaints so far


I wonder how long that will last


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

This would be a good time to brake check.

Squirrel!!!


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Driv0rX said:


> Yesterday i got gurl who was so drunk she fall asleep on back seat and would not wake up no matter how loud i speak to her or even sat her down shake her and she would not wake up.
> 
> Probably letting her smell liquid salammoniac would wake her up, but i had none on me.
> 
> What the best thing to do?


Call the police!


----------



## drive4lyft69 (Jan 3, 2018)

Rakos said:


> Cry....
> 
> Then whatever you do...
> 
> ...


This may be possibly my favorite


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

I suggest you get a large bottle of water and pour it on passenger crotch area and seat. If that wakes her, tell her she wet herself and owes you a cleaning fee and the ride is over. If it doesn't wake her, call the police and take photos of passenger passed out with wet crotch and submit to Uber for cleaning fee. Ask police to remove her from car and bring her home as she presents an unacceptable risk.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

pomegranite112 said:


> You can touch a pax aslong as you don't hurt them.


This is the worst advice! Imagine a woman waking up to you fondling her breasts. And you say "It's okay, I didn't hurt you."


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Harbor Freight tactical LED flashlight, set to strobe function. For shifting stubborn, hard to remove drunks the strobe beam can be focused to concentrate the light on their face. No drunk has yet defeated the flashlight; it wakes them all up. Costs 10 bucks with discount coupon.


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

Driv0rX said:


> Yesterday i got gurl who was so drunk she fall asleep on back seat and would not wake up no matter how loud i speak to her or even sat her down shake her and she would not wake up.
> 
> Probably letting her smell liquid salammoniac would wake her up, but i had none on me.
> 
> What the best thing to do?


You should never touch a passed out female....I had a very voluptuous beautiful young lady who was passed out with her breast and her privates exposed....and I just called her name until she woke up....long prison sentences are born in these types of situations.....


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Driv0rX said:


> What the best thing to do?


Do the 40 mph slam on the brake wake up call. Something about a pax hitting the floorboard always seems to work.


----------



## Spork24 (Feb 5, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Sort of.
> Didn't have to unlock phone...
> 
> But in the event that Lyft/UBER do monitor this site and surely they know who I am by now,
> I make things up here just to get likes.


i think its more serious than this dexter...


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uberk5487 said:


> You should never touch a passed out female....I had a very voluptuous beautiful young lady who was passed out with her breast and her privates exposed....and I just called her name until she woke up....long prison sentences are born in these types of situations.....


Nah, I just do what this guy did.
Grope them then say "Sorry, I had to"

https://nypost.com/2017/06/06/sorry-i-had-to-paramedic-arrested-for-fondling-teen-having-seizures/


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

Mista T said:


> This is the worst advice! Imagine a woman waking up to you fondling her breasts. And you say "It's okay, I didn't hurt you."


I said touch not sexually assault

If you stay in the appropriate boundaries, no one will say anything and even if they do, you should be fine. Its not easy to prove someone touched you


----------



## RipCityWezay (May 12, 2017)

UberBeamer said:


> Probably what those 4*'s were for. Minor offense, no biggy.


I realy don't know how I don't have any 2 or 3 *'s

The people here are quirky and you can never take it personal so ya get in where ya fit in


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Driv0rX said:


> Yesterday i got gurl who was so drunk she fall asleep on back seat and would not wake up no matter how loud i speak to her or even sat her down shake her and she would not wake up.
> 
> Probably letting her smell liquid salammoniac would wake her up, but i had none on me.
> 
> *What the best thing to do*?


Drive to the nearest police station and drop her azz off. Don't be that Lyft guy we all hear about on the news.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Nah, I just do what this guy did.
> Grope them then say "Sorry, I had to"
> 
> https://nypost.com/2017/06/06/sorry-i-had-to-paramedic-arrested-for-fondling-teen-having-seizures/


What a boob.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

Driv0rX said:


> Yesterday i got gurl who was so drunk she fall asleep on back seat and would not wake up no matter how loud i speak to her or even sat her down shake her and she would not wake up.
> 
> Probably letting her smell liquid salammoniac would wake her up, but i had none on me.
> 
> What the best thing to do?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Just ask yourself...

"If I was SadUber...

what would I do"...8>O

Then do the EXACT opposite...8>)

Rakos


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

Driv0rX said:


> Yesterday i got gurl who was so drunk she fall asleep on back seat and would not wake up no matter how loud i speak to her or even sat her down shake her and she would not wake up.
> 
> Probably letting her smell liquid salammoniac would wake her up, but i had none on me.
> 
> What the best thing to do?


911.. let them handle it


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Take her finger and, no don't be disgusting guys!
> Take her finger and unlock her phone.
> 
> On her phone, update location to an hour away.
> ...


Make sure background camera isn't on to see you.



OCJarvis said:


> I had a guy do this to me once.....I couldn't wake him at all.
> 
> I called the cops. Police got there and tried to wake him up. He threatened the cops. They pulled him out of my backseat in 2 seconds flat and arrested him for assault and trespassing because he wouldn't leave my property....Epic!!!


So you can get pax for trespassing? Sweet!



Mole said:


> Call 911 film it post it on utube.


add adsense to get paid for millions of views.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Harvest organs? JK, just prank them.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Go to Party City they sell those fun can air horns for about $8.00, I'm sure Wallmart, and Amazon sells them for roughly the same. Then follow my simple instructions:

• Take Air horn in good hand making sure not to place it close to sleeping persons head ( so they don't go deaf)
• Push down on Air horn making short bursts and repeat the following line as loud as you can:

" FIRE, FIRE, HURRY, HURRY, EVACUATE THE VEHICLE, GET OUT, FIRE, FIRE, YOU'RE IN DANGER!!!!!"

This should get most people to move even passed out drunk.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

kdyrpr said:


> What would Sad Uber have done?


He probably would have carried her into his living room couch and stayed up for the rest of the night sitting right next to her while watching movies. And of course he'd record the whole thing and post the audio here!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

touberornottouber said:


> He probably would have carried her into his living room couch and stayed up for the rest of the night sitting right next to her while watching movies. And of course he'd record the whole thing and post the audio here!


SadUber would have...

Acted the gentleman...

And carried her in...

Put her in her pjs...

And tucked her in bed...

Then recorded her calling him daddy...

And then left...8>O

Rakos


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

1974toyota said:


> Easy, call the cops,& tell them exactly what you posted, enough said, Next Question................ Happy Ubering,jmo


And don't stop the ride until she's out of your car. This could take a while.


----------



## DatsMe (Mar 10, 2018)

Driv0rX said:


> Yesterday i got gurl who was so drunk she fall asleep on back seat and would not wake up no matter how loud i speak to her or even sat her down shake her and she would not wake up.
> 
> Probably letting her smell liquid salammoniac would wake her up, but i had none on me.
> 
> What the best thing to do?


drive her to the closest police station///


----------



## scrooge64 (Sep 10, 2017)

This is a very timely thread. Last night, I drove a male pax 20 miles home from his bachelors party, with about 15 miles of Interstate highway driving. We had chatted early in the ride, but on the highway, he did not respond when I tried to talk to him. When I arrived at his house, he would not wake up. He finally did wake up and get out of my car 15 minutes later after multiple attempts to rouse him. If it had gone on much longer, I would have called 911.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Drive to destination first. If unresponsive drive to the nearest DUI checkpoint, drunk tank or popo station, end the trip and tip yourself in app if you think it’s appropriate.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> Take her finger and, no don't be disgusting guys!
> Take her finger and unlock her phone.
> 
> On her phone, update location to an hour away.
> ...


That is Gold! I'm goin' Hunting drunks just to try that one!



OCJarvis said:


> I had a guy do this to me once.....I couldn't wake him at all.
> 
> I called the cops. Police got there and tried to wake him up. He threatened the cops. They pulled him out of my backseat in 2 seconds flat and arrested him for assault and trespassing because he wouldn't leave my property....Epic!!!


That would've been great on YouTube


----------



## gambler1621 (Nov 14, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> Call the police or 9/11 for advice, she is trespassing at this juncture. That's about all you can do.


Where is the 11 on my phone, I cant find it.



Ribak said:


> Obviously, #5 is tongue in cheek. The other four still apply. The fact is that a call to the police in that instance falls in the "non-emergency" category. As, such, the responding unit will arrive in anywhere between 2 minutes to 2 hours (usually closer to o2 hours). Assess each situation as a unique one and take the appropriate action.


Police Depts consider this type of call a MEDICAL EMERGENCY and it will be treated as a Priority response. No different than if you said they were having a heart attack.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

sidemouse said:


> It is not a joke, if they don't wake up it could be serious so you'd probably need to either call the cops or the paramedics because what if that person dies (in your car) of alcohol poisoning...
> And that is so totally ppssipos ! Unbelievable what a stupid drug alcohol is, and even more unbelievable that's it's legal ! Ef that shit !
> I would make every effort to wake them up (can't tell you what to do there) but if they don't wake up I would be for getting concerned, as well I don't advocate pulling stunts or playing pranks, some drivers need to grow up.
> 
> ...


Totally a possibility with alcohol, rediculous drug that it is !!!


----------



## Driv0rX (May 27, 2017)

Here's how it looked like, no audio but most time i was saying her name very loud trying to wake her up.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Driv0rX said:


> Here's how it looked like, no audio but most time i was saying her name very loud trying to wake her up.


Very bad handling...

Next time call 911 if they don't respond to noise alone


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Need to have seats modified with a hinge and hydraulic lift (like dump trucks) so that all you need to do is push a button to have the seat lean sideways and dump sleeping pax right at the curb! 

Or... seats that swivel out like this, lean forward to get rid of pax, then shake to get rid of pax belongings!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> I suggest you get a large bottle of water and pour it on passenger crotch area and seat. If that wakes her, tell her she wet herself and owes you a cleaning fee and the ride is over. If it doesn't wake her, call the police and take photos of passenger passed out with wet crotch and submit to Uber for cleaning fee. Ask police to remove her from car and bring her home as she presents an unacceptable risk.


Just unzip and shower em yourself!


----------



## Driv0rX (May 27, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Very bad handling...


Its after 12 hours behind the wheel my last trip for the day and i never experienced this before thought she will wake up.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Blast Children of Bodom or Arch Enemy... or Testament or something if you're old skool


----------



## woManifester (Mar 9, 2018)

Driv0rX, It's easy to Monday morning quarterback. Glad you asked what to do so you'll know for next time!
That footage is scary! I think you did well under the circumstances.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Sydney Uber said:


> That is Gold! I'm goin' Hunting drunks just to try that one!
> 
> That would've been great on YouTube


Best way to get one starred!



gambler1621 said:


> Where is the 11 on my phone, I cant find it.
> 
> Police Depts consider this type of call a MEDICAL EMERGENCY and it will be treated as a Priority response. No different than if you said they were having a heart attack.


True. Could be alcohol poisoning.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

melusine3 said:


> Best way to get one starred!
> 
> True. Could be alcohol poisoning.


Party Pooper!


----------



## Nornric (Jan 18, 2018)

Surprised no one mentioned this but if the drop off point is a house wouldn't you just go up to the door and ring the bell? Maybe someone is home that would take care of the passenger? I haven't started driving yet so actually looking for a serious answer. If it wasn't a drop off point that had that option I would try what others have suggested. Flashlight, smelling salts without touching the passenger from the front seat on camera. Then call the 911 from the location. All without ending the trip until the passenger exited my vehicle.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> No, no, no! Take her finger and stick in Rakos' ear!


Those aren't pillows


----------



## at-007smartLP (Oct 27, 2017)

i dont get drunks just the early morning airport crowd so i just roll down back window by their head a few minutes before drop offs, if that doesn't roust em usually turn radio up...

but if i did do drunks go buy an airhorne

start recording when you use it profit off the youtube hilarity and maybe get a cleaning fee at the same time

drunks dont go to the airport and thats the only place i go everyone else is cancelled on or ignored for over 2 years, i simply dont understand accepting any ride less than $10 & at this point why bother with the others when I can screen & every ride $50-75

but if you keep telling the algorithm to piss on you well its going to keep pissing

1 star All non tippers not going least 10 miles & request unmatch from them & get it confirmed in writing buy support they now try to only do "their best" tell them thats not good enough do their job and confirm youll be unmatched it takes least 2 requests now because its working go thru trip history #uberunmatched do the same

4 star all non cash tippers

start trip a 1/2 mile before you arrive if its not over $10 cancel they cant fire you for not working for free the more you cancel the better for all drivers

these people aren't customers theyre thieves they dont deserve service you can ignore 80+% on ratings alone give them a heads up, let them choose if they want to accept a 4.7 lower ping, i know that dirtbag has a 1% chanceof tipping so ill ignore and get a better chance at an extra $5-20 a trip or hour

when not driving leave app on maximum amount your puc will allow, make your own ghost car riders think is nearby but nope uber cant be trusted its really 10+ minutes use ubers evil acts against them, stars & badges are what you give 5 year olds for spelling cat right, they dont respect you they make ghost cars so should you...










tell the algorithm ef off you not working for 1970s wages

or dont

what do i know just in the 1% of drivers, 3 years + $1000+ a week after gas on just 20-30 rides

you heard it from traviskmadoff first but my prediction one day drivers will go online & just won't be able to instanst run off with the money & the service completely vanishes the calculated evil at this point is beyond comprehension its comical i see no difference between ride "share" execs & rapists, murderes, pedophiles, hitler they are truly disgusting evil humans & are operating with impunity by others just as evil in politics

so if its not total ponzi game over & light outs, theyll be bought out for pennies or bailed out but if this thing gets to an IPO i think ill have lost all understanding of the world its beyond real anymore lol

2018 AND grown adults are accepting $4 so $2 after gas to drives & deliver 100-500 pounds 1-10 miles risking their lives in a top 10 most dangerous job people need MIT to figure thats less than minimum wage? LMAO & no one in power still did anything story already yesterdays news nothing to see here just the most "valuable" startup in histor 50+ billion dollars paying less than a 1981 minimum wage to 41% of its labor force LMAO the plebs will riot in the streets if their team wins but sit in silence at the new slavery going on...

kids in the 80s got that for delivering trash to the curb

drop outs & large breasted women get that for delivering a plate or bottle 100 feet

tony danza got it in 1979 on the first episode of taxi & i gurantee it wasnt ac1 mile trip lmao

its a 1971 minimum fare in 2018

JFK paid more in the 60s

wtf is wrong with you people? im speaking from ubers point of view but you should be ashamed doing anything for pax for less than $10 people that appreciate and can afford the service tend to order up xl, select... the x pool(which should be opted out or ignored 100% if they wont)

share spread copy post let it be known or dont its pretty obvious plenty of people happy with golden showers they get 90% of the requests ive been ignoring for years..

free yourselves

#uberindependencedaystrike

or

#nationalizeuber

the algorithm isnt human its evil, it sends "premium" pings & literally pays you an extra .01 a PENNY, if you ignore a 8 min ping and dont move and it comes back to you it now is magically 6 or 7 min, it doesn't care its designed to trick the less fortunate in brain development to provide free labor 80+% of the time, it used to show you the pick up address but like all good algos it wants to make you job harder & more dangerous so it literally made its maps worse and more confusing before accepting a trip, it wants you to drive 15 minutes to take someone 1/8th of a mile because its not programmed to know thats a loss in the human world its designed to steal all the value from your car and all the time you have for the least amount of money possible..again the algorithm is not human it hates humans it tries to reduce humans to the lowest penny amount possibe which is literally .01 you have a 96% chance of failure its not a job its a ponzi scam human trafficking app once you figure it out youll be better for it, took me a hole day to ignore everything but hotel addresses 3 years ago that was the strategy and eveytime they yry to change for the worse youll need to adapt but now its real easy to screen em out...
























TravisKMadoff


----------



## Cd_smith315 (Feb 4, 2018)

Keep her in yor car for the rest of the night and convince other passengers she is surplus from
Madame Tussauds Wax Museum !


----------



## ARTENNZ1967 (Dec 27, 2017)

Driv0rX said:


> Here's how it looked like, no audio but most time i was saying her name very loud trying to wake her up.


NO, NO, NO..

Never Touch The PAX EVER.

should have called 911 or the Non emergency number.


----------



## Housey (Mar 20, 2018)

Splash a bit of water in their face...or a lot.


----------



## Cd_smith315 (Feb 4, 2018)

Wet willy?


----------



## Patrick R Oboyle (Feb 20, 2018)

I know this may upset a few...and some have called me a theif for doing this...

I call it active protection.

Im not waking a sleepibg pax. Been punched in the face once cor that.
...twice shy now.

Im also not pulling an intoxicated pax out of my car and driving off so they can be mugged or worse. Raped.


I personally... Drive around the block a few times till they wake up.
That way.. Im paid for my time
Babysitting them until they wake up.

I get a nice far. And they get to sleep it off in a safe location. Everyone wins.

Havent had a drunken pax contest a fare yet. 

My car is not a hotel. If ya going sleep back there when your destination is only 5 minutes away....
Ya.. Imma get paid for that stuff.
Always ends a lot better too.
They wake up.. Recgonize the area. Get out at the stop and thats it.

No fighting or smack talking them


----------



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

Driv0rX said:


> Yesterday i got gurl who was so drunk she fall asleep on back seat and would not wake up no matter how loud i speak to her or even sat her down shake her and she would not wake up.
> 
> Probably letting her smell liquid salammoniac would wake her up, but i had none on me.
> 
> What the best thing to do?


Sounds like a perfect Youtube viral video moment! Especially if the drunken pax has 1 or more body fluid discharges.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

If I had a drunk passenger completely passed out I would drop them at the nearest hospital.


----------

